# make hash out of male plant?



## BOBMARLEY420

is it possible to make hash off the leaves of a male?


----------



## booradley

yes it is...


----------



## [email protected]

if you have trichomes on the leaves, you can make hash. but you need trichomes and lots of them. last year i had about 4 pounds of dry kiff and i used the bubble bag method. i ended up with 8 grams of hash. 
hope all goes well.


----------



## Draston

Earlier this grow I got 5 males that had been in flower only 1 week, 1.5 weeks tops! Made hash out of them and got about 2 grams... It was worth it because I had nothing to smoke at the time .


----------



## [email protected]

nice, hash!


----------



## KBA in CT

Yes, good way to actually use the males most people throw away. But make sure the males are almost fully grown, that way get the most trichomes which you need to make hash.


----------



## stickyfingersguy

if you can keep them than you may as well use male plants for something useful, apart from breeding obviously


----------



## ob1kinsmokey

making hash from males, for me is just a pain- did it once, and wont ever again. I personally havent had a male plant that produces a whole lot of resin - but you could make hash oil from the leaves of a male plant, since the method is actually using the gas to pul the thc/cbd components from the leaves. but it would be soarly impotent and probably a harsh smoke- the papers, or coals used to smoke the oil would probably be more valuable than the oil itself- but hey if your fiended your fiended- you gotta smoke somethin


----------

